# GT Army Building Tips



## cccp

There is the question.

Any good tips for building a GT style army?


----------



## MarzM

Remember the Holy trinity;-

Manoverability

Resilience

Fire Power



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## LongBeard

> There is the question.
> 
> Any good tips for building a GT style army?


Make sure you have ALL bases covered for ALL armies and opponents, you never know when that horde guard/nid army may make an appearance!

Anti-Tank
Anti-Infantry
Counter/Offensive Charge
Maneuverability: Missions / Escalation
Resilience

Always make sure you do your research regarding GT type armies and their little tricks and whatnot. Always look to playtest your list at a competitive level as much as possible pre-GT the more games the better.
One trick pony lists will always get caught out over 6 games, balanced Is the new 'Cheese' / 'Beard!


----------



## anathema

Agreed, try to cover all the bases. You need:

1. Enough anti-MEQ
2. Enough anti-horde
3. Enough anti-tank 
4. Enough of all 3 to give yourself a chance against extremes of any of them. Last year at the Heats I came up against Spikydavids Orks and was beaten by them. I didn't have enough anti-horde to make enough of a dent to give myself a fighting chance of a win.

Units that can fulfil 2 or 3 of the above requirements in one are very useful.

You also need enough mobility to pressurise a mobile enemy (gunlines don't cut it any more) and to claim objectives. 

You will need an assault element, or at least a way to avoid/reduce the impact of assaults. Kroot shields for Broadsides is one example, assault marines or daemons may be others.

If it fits the list, a unit to counter-infiltrate is also useful.

At GT level, the player who can play the mission better will often win regardless of casualties taken so make sure you can achieve all of the missions and are used to playing for the mission.

You also need to know your army. There were quite a few IW players on the lower tables last year, they'd taken them thinking that the list would give them a massive advantage. However they weren't that experienced with them and so lost out to guys who knew their armies better and so played better. There's no point taking a netlist if you can play better with an army thats less powerful on paper becuase you know it inside out.


----------



## dakari-mane

What everyone else said + You need to be able to deal with Monstrous creatures.

Also drink more.
Its a proven fact that heavy drinkers preform better. Less prone to over analysing situations.


----------



## anathema

dakari-mane said:


> Also drink more.
> Its a proven fact that heavy drinkers preform better. Less prone to over analysing situations.


True. Top 3 this year were all on the piss Saturday night. Drinking heavily is for winners kids!


----------



## royemunson

This is true i play better after i have been in the bar first. :drunk:


----------



## v.rius

*building a good army*

my way, is probably not the best or the most balanced, although this is the point of the thread is to

-start with the HQ unit, generally, an army will be themed around the HQ choice you select, for example, if you field Kharn as your HQ choice, then you will be compelled to use lots of khorne units and so forth such as bezerkers and bloodletters.

-your troops choices, remember, you do have of them, so make them count, if you want a well balanced army, you will spread these between the differant types of weapons available to the troops units of your chosen army, for example, you may have a tank-busting tactical squad that has a missile launcher, and a meltagun or maybe a lascannon, for anti infantry, you will probably use lighter weapons such as bolters, this is always a good choice because of their rapid firing abilities.

-tank, you need at least one of these as most people you will play against will generally use a tank either for troops transportation or just as a mobile weapons platform, a tank is always a good thing to use in a balanced army, because if you are trying for low troops, then you can make up for the points cost with a larger tank such as a land raider or so forth, if you are going for more infantry, you can use something like a rhino/ razorback tank that will be able to move your troops and provide covering fire from their weapons.

-walker, this isnt necessary as they are the in-between of tanks and infantry, the walkers are worth having in an army because they can move quickly and fire many weapons and in some cases, use close combat weapons in the assault phase. 

-elites, fast attack and heavy support, these are best chosen last as they are only there to make up for where other units lack in battle prowess. the elites would be used to make short attacks, fast attackers can move further than normal units and generally are better at close combat, and heavy support are for far away blasting-away-at-the-enemy tactics. 

generally, i will use only 1 HQ, 6 Troops, 1 Tank, 1 Walker, and any other units i can buy with left over points.


----------



## harrytheschmuck

well after a long debate with some of the top GT players at this years finals and how the new 5th ed has changed the game we came up with 3 golden rules:
1. Manoverability
2. Resilience
3. Scoring

for example eldar armys cover 1+2 very well, chaos 2+3, nidzilla 2+3, orks 1+2+3. this is why we think orks have been doing so well. say you have scoring nobs in a battle waggon, that would cover all 3. 

as a general rule i like to have 2 hard to kill scoring units and 1 really fast scoring unit. take eldar for example. two units of dire avengers in wave serpents will cover all 3. you then could have a unit of jet bikes starting off the table to cover any objetives you mite need to nick at the end. the rest of the list could be a seer concil or hard to kill tanks, anything that will cover 2 out of 3.

everyone has been raving about nob bikers, they can cover all 3 very very well, so i totaly see why people take them, i would.

the other tip that people use is to have a small scoring unit (sometimes off the table) to keep hold of the home objective, the objective thats in the safest postion that a small unit can hold.


----------



## TheKingElessar

As said above, the issue of Scoring Units is the real biggie here. You need at least 4 IMO, and if you check any of my recent Marine lists there are at least this number. It's more difficult with Eldar, but I plan on running 6 in June at the Q-Con Fields of Blood tournament - with Eldar particularly Scoring Units are fragile. I would suggest that all units that have a transport capacity take it, despite the number of KPs this risks - unless of course they have a battlefield role defined by a lack of mobility (Havocs or Devastators for example)

Finally, don't try and make any unit that isn't a Marine Tactical Squad be a generalist. Better you have four Heavy Bolters in Devastators than 2 and 2 lascannons, and this principle applies to all units equally - better they're great at one thing than average at two - for the other opponents have another squad to do that job.


----------



## Haekmo

Boozing = just good luck too ... me and bolshavic step out for "drinks" each round break... k:

Dont take it to serious, see to many people get narky and pissed off, doesnt help yourself let alone your oponent who will just score you lower in sportsmanship ect... remember the reason you play fun.. :ireful2:


----------

